# Sperrverfahren in einer Datenbank



## DennisXX (13. Nov 2011)

Hi Folks !

Kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch den exakten Unterschied zwischen einem pessimistischen Sperrverfahren und einem optimistischen Sperrverfahren an einem praktischen Datenbankbeispiel erläutern?

Ich habe bereits den Wikipediaartiekl dazu gelesen, aber das wirkt alles etwas sehr abstrakt.

Greetz
Dennis


----------



## Marcinek (13. Nov 2011)

pessimistisch 

lesen und locken und nach dem lesen wieder frei geben.

optimistisch

alle lesen und prüfen beim schreiben, ob das zulässig ist.

Ziemlich schwierig. 


Bitte Dennis bewerbe dich nicht bei einem Finanzinstitut. ueh:


----------



## DennisXX (13. Nov 2011)

Du wirst Dich wundern, ich bin dort bereits eingestellt worden und zwar bei einer Landesbank ! HöHö  Vielleicht werde ich dort auch noch die rechte Hand vom Dr. No alias Nonnenmacher :lol:


----------



## Marcinek (13. Nov 2011)

Sorry, darüber kann ich nicht lachen :bahnhof:


----------



## DennisXX (13. Nov 2011)

Mal grundsätzlich hier zu meinen Äußerungen im Forum:

Meint ihr nicht, dass ihr das alle zu eng seht, also das hier jeder Profi sein muss und sich entsprechend profilieren muss? Jeder hat mal klein angefangen und musste vielleicht in den Augen anderer IT Menschen bescheuerte Fragen stellen, denn nur so konnte er von Besseren lernen und seine subjektiven Ansichten und Meinungen selbstkritisch hinterfragen. Denkt da mal bitte drüber nach !

//Nachtrag

Wenn euch solche Fragen nerven, dann sollte man mal den Sinn und Zweck eines solchen Forums hinterfragen.


----------



## Marcinek (13. Nov 2011)

Sorry, die Antwort auf deine Fragen stehen hundertfach in jedem Buch und Wikipedia.

Du stellst Fragen in den Raum, die weder was mit Java zu tun haben noch eine konkrete Anwendung. Möchtest damit iwelche Grundsatzdiskussionen, zu denen du nix beitragen kannst, starten.

Ohne flax: Was für eine Ausbildung machst du, die dir das nicht beibringt?

Also weder Informations Technik noch Wissensbeschaffung noch Lernen??

// Nachtrag

Für dich gibt es 1.7 in den Forenregeln.



> 1.7 Anfänger
> Auch Anfängern muss die Möglichkeit gegeben werden, dieses Forum zu nutzen. Jeder Profi muss die Anfängerfehler akzeptieren, im Gegenzug müssen auch die Anfänger akzeptieren, wenn sie bei zu grundlegenden Fragen auf das Selbststudium verwiesen werden.



Akzeptiere, dass alle deine Fragen in den Grundlagenbereich fallen und damit => Selbststudium.

Und das Forum ist geil. Vielen konnte hier schon weitergeholfen werden. Aber nur auf Grund der Tatsache, dass sie richtige Probeleme und die notwendige Eigeninitiative hatten.


----------



## oopexpert (16. Nov 2011)

Locking an sich ist schwierig. Egal ob pessimistisch oder optimistisch. Datenbanken realisieren diese teilweise implizit. Wann sie das tun, hängt teilweise vom Isolationslevel ab und ob Constraints vorhanden sind. So oder so. Ohne detailierte DB-Kenntnisse steht man da tatsächlich vor einem Problem. Es wird nämlich noch schwieriger, wenn Anwendungslogik in JAVA im Mehrbenutzerbetrieb Konfliktdomänen manipuliert. Da muss man exakt wissen, wie man die Mechanismen der DB korrekt für den Anwendungsfall nutzt. Ist glaube ich ein Thema, was Bücher füllen kann.

Ich kann Dir nur raten, entsprechende Experten zu konsultieren, die sich die Sache vorort anschauen, wenn es denn dann von einem bloßen Interesse für ein Thema in eine Umsetzung in ein IT-System geht. Ansonsten bleibt nur Lesen und selber ausprobieren.


----------

